# How your memory rewrites the past



## Meanderer (May 21, 2014)

[h=3]Your memory is no video camera; it edits the past with present experiences[/h]http://www.northwestern.edu/newscenter/stories/2014/02/how-your-memory-rewrites-the-past.html


----------

